# Any women riding swallowtails?



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

a swallowtail is a very specific board designed for the deepest powder days. here in colorado it would be a seldom used novelty unless you spend a lot of time in the backcountry, then you might use it occasionally. a more versatile option would be a tapered design like the burton fish or the winterstick tom burt model. both of these have a shorter tail and longer nose to help stay aloft in the deep but they can be ridden switch a little if need be. 

winterstick
burton

dan


----------



## D.T. (Apr 18, 2007)

My girlfriend has a Dupraz D1 5'5" and loves it. Its a long board (~167cm), but has a short effective edge which makes it very maneuverable. It has a long nose which nicely climbs up onto of the snow, a set back stance and a pin tail so you can ride a neutral stance in the softest of conditions, no leaning back to get the nose to rise. Here is a link to Dupraz's website. The Prior Spearhead is very similar to the Dupraz. One nice thing about the D1 and Spearhead is you do not have to worry about breaking the delicate tail of a swallowtail. 

Bola at All Boards Sports in Boulder (on 30th just north of Arapahoe) has demos of the 5'5" and the 6'. He also has several brands of swallowtails in stock. His number is 303-415-1600. I know Bola chosen to take his Dupraz D1 to Alaska several times over the other swallowtails he owns.


----------



## FluffyStuff (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm riding a Burton Fish at the moment, it seems a bit stiff but otherwise OK. Perhaps I should split it. That $699 Voile split swallowtail looks so tempting. Wish I'd heard of Dupraz before I got the fish though, they are beauties. So effective edge length affects manuverability, interesting. I've heard that waist width is something to consider if you have short feet also. I can borrow a winterstick swallowtail -- which is probably insane -- but perhaps trying it will give me some more insight. Thanks (so far) for the feedback.


----------



## cirque (Mar 16, 2007)

I have been snowboarding since 1990. I have never rode a Burton Board that I liked. But I just got a Fish 160 for Christmas and it is a great board. It is stiff but that is part of the point I think in the Powder. You can just slice it anywhere and it is a serious weapon in the trees.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Also look into the k2 gyrator or a board with the rocker shape to it. They are flat between the bindings but rock up for float. Looks funny but they work. 

I got one this year and with the "rocker" and not "camber" it rides like nothing I have ridden before. Looks like a banana but KILLS the pow and still fun to ride if at a resort and not in the bc.

You can also ride these boards switch in pow. Super fun board. I have not taken out another board since going out on the gyrator. It is a great pow stick!


----------



## D.T. (Apr 18, 2007)

FluffyStuff said:


> I'm riding a Burton Fish at the moment, it seems a bit stiff but otherwise OK.


One possibilty is to have a couple of "larger" friends flex the Fish for you and soften it up. This is similar to boards softening over time, but since you do not weigh much, the board will not be a limp noodle. Breaking it in a little is OK; too much can be bad though.



FluffyStuff said:


> So effective edge length affects manuverability, interesting.


There is a balance that is needed. Too little effective edge and the board will be squirley on hard pack and not want to hook up. It would be like riding a board that is too short for you. Having too much effective edge typically, note I say typically - there are exceptions, will make the board want to carve more and make it more difficult to get out of the turn. That is fine is you are riding groomers, but can make life more difficult when riding off piste. Riding as many boards as possible and taking note of their specs is the only way to determine what is right for you.



FluffyStuff said:


> I've heard that waist width is something to consider if you have short feet also.


Not sure of the theory behind that one. Big feet obviously need a wider board to prevent boot-out. I am guessing that the reference to short feet is related to the lack of edge pressure and the board feeling slower edge-to-edge. A binding riser is a simple remedy. Palmer makes the PLS system (I think there are 4 models) which mounts under any soft binding and cost between $60 and $100. The riser lifts the binding off the board and gives you more leverage. That additional leverage will help you set the edge harder in firm conditions and also make the board faster edge-to-edge (more responsive).



FluffyStuff said:


> I can borrow a winterstick swallowtail -- which is probably insane -- but perhaps trying it will give me some more insight.


You might be careful with that one. I am guessing it is anywhere from a 178 to 186 depending on the year. That is a lot more board than you are used to riding. With the extra length and swing weight, you could wake up very sore the next morning.


----------

